# agr home page down?



## yarrow (Nov 28, 2007)

is the agr page you access from the icon on amtrak's home down? can't seem to get get to it this morning.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 28, 2007)

yarrow said:


> is the agr page you access from the icon on amtrak's home down? can't seem to get get to it this morning.


Sure seems like it to me. I just get the basic I can't find that site page when I try.


----------



## yarrow (Nov 28, 2007)

the page seems to be back. they must have been busy computing my points.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Nov 28, 2007)

That must have been it. Buffer overflow error :lol: :lol:


----------



## enervator (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like it's down again.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 9, 2007)

It's been down for me each time I've tried for the past 2 days! I've even tried using Safari, Navigator and Firefox - no luck with any of them! :angry:


----------



## RailFanLNK (Dec 9, 2007)

Not a good time to be down since some of us (myself for sure) are getting Christmas gifts through the online mall. It was up yesterday while I purchased a few items from the mall.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 9, 2007)

rail rookie said:


> Not a good time to be down since some of us (myself for sure) are getting Christmas gifts through the online mall. It was up yesterday while I purchased a few items from the mall.


Al;

It came back up for me when I got on at 5:30 CDT. GEEEEEEAAAUUUXXXX TIGERS !!!!!!! Don't fret~ you guys are getting one of the best football coaches I know of.

Jay


----------

